# Oil Change interval



## jimsportsfan (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a 2010 Passat. Warranty includes free oil changes at 10K, 20K,30K. I have 6K miles currently. Wondering if anyone changes oil more frequently then the 10K recommended
intervals?


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Although I don't own a Passat, I change the oil in my cars more frequently: every 3000 miles. The manufacturers know what is best and recommend it, but changing oil more frequently will do no harm and the cleaner/newer the oil in the engine the better. Driving habit also plays a large role in how often oil should be changed.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Do it now.

OEM used to recommend 5k changes for this engine, until they went back to inclusive service. 

Take the cost out of the equation and DIY it. You can even leave the filter in place. The drain bolt is an easy torx (45?), same with the belly, like a T25 or T30. 

Ultimately, you want to master this for the inbetween changes, this one at 6k being the most important. If you want to do this one right, change the filter this time too. You need an end cap adapter for the filter to come off EASILY. I got mine at Advance Auto, everyplace has them.

As for oil, Edge 5w-30 worked great in my 2010 TSI over winter, had a lab test. Any good 5w-30 in a jug is fine, actually better than heavier dealer oil, esp in winter. Mobil 1 High Miles makes a great oil, PZ Platinum and Valvoline SynPower, of course. SynPower 10w-30 has amazing low volatility, ideal fro DI engine.

lmk if you have any questions. A good pattern is to DIY with thin oil for winter, and take your dealer change for the hot summer with their thick 5w-40 Syntec.

Remember, in Europe this engine takes 5w-30. 5w-40 here is for several reasons, inc the rich tune for Low NOx emissions in North America, which thins the oil down. Fuel was at 4% at 4k miles in my oil, double that for 10k???

Change it. There was and is a lot of glitter in the drain pan at 1000 miles. All the lab runs from the original UOAs have metallic wear rates beyond 100/mg/kg!


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*wow, this is complicated*



Super Hans said:


> Do it now.
> 
> OEM used to recommend 5k changes for this engine, until they went back to inclusive service.
> 
> ...


use what the owners manual tells you at least 'till you're off warrantee. soup has a big thing for edge 5w-30 or m1 high miles but in reality any vag 502v oil is fine. a shorter drain interval is better imo than 10k.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

What gmikel is trying to say is that he has nothing to say.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*whatever*



Super Hans said:


> What gmikel is trying to say is that he has nothing to say.


there's a reason you've been banned on this site and bigtog under all your previous user names. in your mind no-one else has anything worth saying. i'm sure viewers see this, keep it up


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Super Hans said:


> What gmikel is trying to say is that he has nothing to say.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*are you quoting yourself*



Super Hans said:


>


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

*Guys...*

I know I'm the new kid on the block on this Oil and Lubrication forum, but can't we tone down the trash talking a bit? It's starting to dominate some of the threads. Doesn't matter who's right or wrong. Who's smarter. Who's better looking.

Shake hands, kiss and make up, or just move on without further ado - it'll be better for everyone. If all else fails, I'll set up a boxing tournament in my back yard.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

It's called "trolling", and is apparently gmikel's only skill. :facepalm:


----------

